# Parts of a Saddle



## JennR

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know where I can find a visual reference with the parts of a saddle called out/indicated in Czech?

I only know Sedlo and Sedalo.

I have a book that covers this information in English, French, German, Italian and Spanish, but I've never been able to find the information in the Slavic languages.

Thanks,

Jenn


----------



## Jana337

http://konsky.rozhled.cz/

Hope this helps.


----------



## JennR

Thanks Jana, I was looking for something more along these lines. Except the language is Czech rather than English.

http://www.horsedata.co.uk/points_of_the_saddle.htm


----------



## Jana337

I am sorry - the link is the same for all content on that page. I didn't notice.
So please open http://konsky.rozhled.cz/ again, click on Všeobecně (the second item in the menu), then on Části sedla.

Edit: I was able to create a clickable link, after all: http://konsky.rozhled.cz/vseobecne/sedlo.html


----------



## JennR

Thanks Jana, you rock! I was thinking that all the items listed in black we're just text...I didn't realize that they were also links. 

Thanks again!


----------

